# Phhasek's riparium



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Interesting, that's a good start.


----------



## phhasek (Jan 11, 2016)

Painted black and added planters. Also drilled holes to enable the light to be lowered/raised.


----------



## phhasek (Jan 11, 2016)

Got a nice redmoor root from my lfs today. The planters will fit nicely behind it the way it is now. Also got another two "planters" from a local grocery store. I now have a total of five planters. Yesterday I rinsed the sand and planter substrate. I think I'll have the time to start it up this weekend. I have decided to have the water level at 0.62 times the height of the aquarium. So about 2/3 filled with water. 

These are the plants I already have at home and planning to start with. 

Spathiphyllum
Spider plant
Golden photos
Lucky bamboo
Monstera

I'm also planning on buying some "frog bit" because I want some floaters.


----------



## Iwagumist (Jan 4, 2016)

That is some wicked driftwood!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Depending on which exact Monstera species you buy they get very big so be ready to trim back leaves or have it dominate your tank.

Peace lily (Spathiphyllum) can also easily reach 36" (91 cm) tall depending on species. I have one I don't know the exact sp of that's staying around 12", and my 'domino' is over 24".

Check your local water report for fluoride as lucky bamboo does not tolerate fluoride (or chlorine).


----------



## phhasek (Jan 11, 2016)

Fluorid = 0.4 mg/l
Chloride = 11 mg/l
This doesen't mean anything to me. The tap water here in Sweden is supposedly pristine. I'm aware of the (possible) size of monstera. It would be a rather delicate problem having to trim it. For now I'll try not to kill the plants . The back of my riparium should offer good support for taller plants with the possibility to mount screws etc to it. At least that's my plan. 

The root is now soaking in water. Yes it floates. Damn You Archimedes!


----------



## phhasek (Jan 11, 2016)

With three planters mounted. There is room for more but I'll start with three. I have super glued some clay pebbles to the holes in the back of the planter so the substrate wont fall out. Yes super glue (cyanoacrylate) is ok in aquarium. It's widely used to attach coral in salt water aquariums. I have used it alot in my previous salt water tank. Be a little careful because when in contact with water before it hardens it really stings the eyes if to close. Cyanoacrylat is also used in surgery on humans. 

I have super glued a tunze magnet (from my old salt water tank) onto the internal filter (aquael micro plus) for easy removal when cleaning. Its a small filter so i reckon I'll have to clean it quite often.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

That looks great. I am looking forward to seeing your progress! That is a very interesting looking little filter. Is there a tiny sponge in it?


----------



## iJohno (Feb 1, 2016)

Really excited to see how this turns out!

Is that a 12g? or a 11g? My conversion to Freedom units sucks  haha.


----------



## phhasek (Jan 11, 2016)

iJohno said:


> Really excited to see how this turns out! :smile2:
> 
> Is that a 12g? or a 11g? My conversion to Freedom units sucks  haha.


It's 54liter. 54\3.78=14.3 us gallon or freedom units, 54/4.54=11.9 uk gallon.
It will only hold about 33l or 8.7us gallon with the water level at 18.6cm. 

Bump:


touch of sky said:


> That looks great. I am looking forward to seeing your progress! That is a very interesting looking little filter. Is there a tiny sponge in it?


Thanks! Yes it has a sponge. It was the smallest filter I could find.


----------



## iJohno (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice!! I use the fluval 206 on my 17.1 gallon. 

Hopefully your filter is enough for the tank. Excited for outcome



phhasek said:


> It's 54liter. 54\3.78=14.3 us gallon or freedom units, 54/4.54=11.9 uk gallon.
> It will only hold about 33l or 8.7us gallon with the water level at 18.6cm.
> 
> Bump:
> Thanks! Yes it has a sponge. It was the smallest filter I could find.


----------



## phhasek (Jan 11, 2016)

Finally started!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Like the look of it.
What is the white thing on the left? Temp sensor for heater controller?


----------



## phhasek (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks! It's a sensor for a thermometer/hygrometer unit for my tellstick so it's connected to my wifi. Temp and relative humidity is logged. I can also use the data to create logics for power sockets etc. If temp >x shut off heater for example. Too bad it's white though. I'll try to hide it.


----------



## thatphotoguy (Feb 17, 2016)

Looks awesome! Ill be watching this one!


----------



## phhasek (Jan 11, 2016)

Trying to upload more than one picture in one post but I fail to do so. Used "layout" to combine these pictures.
I'm not reaching high enought in temperature so I ordered a fluval edge 25w heater. Wont be adding any livestock until it arrives. Think I'll start with a couple of ottos and possibly a few tetras to begin with. 

The plants are:
Peace lily
Monstera (very small about 3 in)
Pothos
Lucky bambo


----------



## phhasek (Jan 11, 2016)

I used the suction cup holder from the filter with two stripes to place the lucky bamboo. 








The root has given the water a nice tan I think!


----------



## phhasek (Jan 11, 2016)

The root is still floating a little and is resting against the glass for now.


----------



## JEFF9922 (May 8, 2013)

that looks awsome


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd advise waiting several months before adding otos. Let diatoms build up in the tank (also get tank cycled). Otos are very sensitive and don't do well with fish-in cycling, they also do better with a constant food source so having natural diatoms all over the tank is a good start. Also otos are shoaling fish, so like schooling fish (tetra) should be in groups of 6 or more.


----------



## Dawna (Oct 10, 2013)

Looking good so far!


----------



## phhasek (Jan 11, 2016)

Bump:








Bump:








Bump:

Bump:








Bump:

Bump:








Bump:


----------



## phhasek (Jan 11, 2016)

Have three ottos and one siamensis. I feed them cucumber and they also eat (from) the beech leafs and the root. They poop alot so I know they are eating. The smell (lighly earthy - aquarium smell) lof the tank and the behaviour of the fish suggest the tank is doing fine. They seem to like their new home. They have been in there for some time now. Thinking of adding a pair of honey gurami this weekend. The plants seem to thrive so far. As you can see I have added some frogbit.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

phhasek said:


> Have three ottos and one siamensis. I feed them cucumber and they also eat (from) the beech leafs and the root. They poop alot so I know they are eating. The smell (lighly earthy - aquarium smell) lof the tank and the behaviour of the fish suggest the tank is doing fine. They seem to like their new home. They have been in there for some time now. Thinking of adding a pair of honey gurami this weekend. The plants seem to thrive so far. As you can see I have added some frogbit.


Do you mean Siamese alga eater? If so RETURN IT. They need 150x45cm tank base dimensions as they get BIG
Crossocheilus langei ? Siamese Algae Eater (Crossocheilos langei, SAE) ? Seriously Fish
Crossocheilus nigriloba (SAE) ? Seriously Fish

Honey gourami should be in harems or groups with 1 male and 2-3 females ratios.. ideally you want more girls than boys because the males get.. very determined to get the female to mate and can really ware out/stress just 1 female. Having multiple girls helps spread the 'love'.


----------



## iJohno (Feb 1, 2016)

This looks so coool!! So jealous over here.


----------

